# Cavs Release New Logo/uni's



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

Here they are.... http://www.cleveland.com/sports_galleries/

The uniforms and logo are good, definately a step up from the current ones. I really like the new court design too.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

AWESOME!! I want to get me a Wagner one


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBowski</b>!
> Here they are.... http://www.cleveland.com/sports_galleries/
> 
> The uniforms and logo are good, definately a step up from the current ones. I really like the new court design too.


yeah those are pretty sweet, I like the darker shade of red, with the bronze down the side.

although I still have no clue what the hell a cavalier is.


----------

